# 2018 Specialized Allez Stop Sale + Recall



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

Specialized recalls approximately 13,000 Allez road bikes - BikeRadar

Breaking news: Specialized stops sale of 2018 Allez bikes due to fork defect | road.cc

If you own a 2018 Allez, Allez Elite, or Allez Sport model bike, stop riding it right now.



> We are asking riders to stop riding, and our dealers to stop selling, these bicycle models.
> 
> Riders who've purchased these bikes will be our first priority for replacement, followed by our retailers.


----------



## .je (Aug 25, 2012)

Maybe they should call it the _Arret_ now.

Forks, again? Really? You'd expect they'd be experts at making and testing them now not needing a recall every new design.


----------



## padangchangkat (Jul 17, 2017)

First rb, and first recall, dam.., should i ask for a replacing bike?









Sent from my X9006 using Tapatalk


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

padangchangkat said:


> First rb, and first recall, dam.., should i ask for a replacing bike?


Yes.

Bring your bike back to the bike shop. Do not ride it.

They will keep it for a while and replace the fork for you for free.

Only the fork will change. You keep the rest.


----------



## padangchangkat (Jul 17, 2017)

MMsRepBike said:


> Yes.
> 
> Bring your bike back to the bike shop. Do not ride it.
> 
> ...


Dude believe it or not, i already contact my lbs here in Malaysia, a specialized dealer, and my lbs said, ' will update you soon, no worry, still can ride' bummer, so still waiting for an update from my lbs n Malaysia specialized. 

Sent from my X9006 using Tapatalk


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

> “Owners of affected models should stop riding immediately and take their bicycle back to any Authorized Specialized Retailer in order to initiate a planned fork replacement process, and collect a complimentary $75 USD customer appreciation credit.”



Something else to add:



Luescher Teknik said:


> We have referred a number of forks back to Specialized lately with voids in the crown, maybe that has triggered this.


Oh, and:



> Specialized does not yet have replacement forks ready, as they need to go back to manufacturing a bit to resolve the issue and then carry out some testing. If all needed approvals go as planned, Specialized expects to ramp up replacement fork production by late January, with sufficient replacement stock ready worldwide around the end of February, painted to match the existing bikes. Until then, customers who’ve already purchased (and started riding) the bikes are out of luck. But they will be first in line for the replacements ahead of bike shops. We guess that’s better than potential fork failure & injury. Then again, that also supports why they are offering monetary compensation too.


If you ride it and it fails, it's pretty much on you at this point.

It's going to be a while before you get your bike back, maybe March or so.

When you bring it in they will give you a gift card for $75.


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)




----------



## padangchangkat (Jul 17, 2017)

MMsRepBike said:


>


Wow is this related to the allez 2018 fork issue? 

Sent from my X9006 using Tapatalk


----------



## padangchangkat (Jul 17, 2017)

MMsRepBike said:


> Something else to add:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes i guess so, seem have to stop rolling for now. Thanks for the opinion dude. 

Sent from my X9006 using Tapatalk


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

padangchangkat said:


> Wow is this related to the allez 2018 fork issue?



Well, he is not mentioning brands there.

As I've been following him recently, there's been a bit of drama about a nameless bike company refusing to honor warranty claims with reports from him and even getting nasty.

He was sent a nasty letter about this fork issue recently by the manufacturer. They claimed he was wrong, he didn't know what he was doing, he wasn't qualified to touch their products, that ultrasound could not find voids, and they flat out refused to do anything for the riders based on his reports. They said there were no voids and there would be no action from them on the issue.

He scanned all the forks he could of a certain model because he was finding voids in the crown on both sides of basically every single one. Again, the letter he received denied all of this.

Then this recall happened out of nowhere.


----------



## padangchangkat (Jul 17, 2017)

MMsRepBike said:


> Well, he is not mentioning brands there.
> 
> As I've been following him recently, there's been a bit of drama about a nameless bike company refusing to honor warranty claims with reports from him and even getting nasty.
> 
> ...


I see, well if so I'm no so Iamspecialized things, just thought their bike kinda cool n affordable. But independent test & reviews like that is good for us user and customers, kudos to that person. 

Sent from my X9006 using Tapatalk


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

Your bike is a good one. Well after the fork is safe it'll be good. Looks good, works good.

It's not really a brand thing in the end, as he says, it's a process thing. Any brand can get it wrong or have a factory that gets it wrong. It's easy to get wrong. Many have gotten it wrong in the past.

It's all about learning from past mistakes and making improvements so these things stop happening and so we can all be safe. All brands need to be safe and have the correct processes.


----------



## padangchangkat (Jul 17, 2017)

MMsRepBike said:


> Your bike is a good one. Well after the fork is safe it'll be good. Looks good, works good.
> 
> It's not really a brand thing in the end, as he says, it's a process thing. Any brand can get it wrong or have a factory that gets it wrong. It's easy to get wrong. Many have gotten it wrong in the past.
> 
> It's all about learning from past mistakes and making improvements so these things stop happening and so we can all be safe. All brands need to be safe and have the correct processes.


Yes true sir, could not agree more. 

Sent from my X9006 using Tapatalk


----------

